#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  > [報到] 漾漾報到 www（緊張）

## 血漾

大家好唷 (很緊張第一次在這裡發文
不過呢 希望在這裡能開心~
好的廢話不多說 讓我先來看到
「名子：（血漾） 可以叫我漾漾   以前出過小說，在這套用了這個名子在稍微改一下。」

「興趣：（寫小說）（聊天）（睡覺）。」

「喜歡：（動物）（食物）（對漾漾好的人）。」

「不喜歡：（毛毛的蟲子）（欺負動物的人）（髒髒東西）。」

「專長：（寫小說）。」

「希望：能在這裡度過幸福快樂的日子就好，偶爾笑到吐血。」
_______________________________________________________________________________
*【入國】*
作者：血漾  主角:血漾  配角:當地人   查詢標籤:入國、血漾、樂園

每天無所事事有時寫文章的豹子我血漾
在一某天黑暗又寒冷的晚上

我懶散動動我的小爪在電腦下敲出了個字:「狼」

突然！

電腦浮現了幾個字，讓我眉頭皺了皺
「去」還是「不去」？
這是甚麼？

當時以為電腦當住，
我輕輕敲了幾個字.......毫無反應，不過滑鼠好像能動
好像要選擇....

我的好奇心吸引了我，
充滿好奇的移動滑鼠點下「去」

眩暈感在一瞬間湧了上來，暈的頭快裂開了，不要阿.....救命。心裡默念了幾次
終於承受不了而眩暈過去

【五分鐘後】

「這裡是哪裡....嘶...好痛..」我含糊的說
眼睛慢慢看的見了...


對我來說這裡是充滿新奇事物的地方，而當地人他們稱這裡為【狼的樂園】

...在這生活下去？恩..就這麼定了

這些日子過的喜、怒、哀、樂，也讓自己放鬆了許多。   (完)   (喂搞甚麼你好隨便
_______________________________________________________________________________
好了
其實只是關鍵字剛好搜到 在論壇裡面徘徊很久了 今天晚上終於決定加入
希望能合大家一起開心玩耍。

----------


## 帝嵐

漾漾你好啊~
這裡是銀星 叫我阿銀就可以了
我們的狼樂裡有更多喜歡寫小說的獸了ㄝ
感覺這陣子有好多寫小說的獸進狼樂呢~
喜歡動物和討厭欺負動物的人是狼樂裡的鐵則呢
既然興趣有聊天的話就絕對不能錯過狼樂裡的聊天室
那裡的獸都很親切  很快就能交到朋友的ouo/
最後提醒你小心不要踩到版龜喔
祝你在狼樂裡有個快樂的生活owo/

----------

